# Toro 826 38150 1978



## Bigtuna (Apr 6, 2016)

8Greetings. 

Long time lurker first time. Poster. 

Older girl here. There is a issue with backfiring and sparks coming out the exhaust, which with some googleing said running rich. 

I had this serviced and they added a carb kit and said the Governor linkage was wearing. I used it this past week worked well with the back firing 

I tried to. Adjust the bottom brass screw on the carb and now. I can't seem to even get it to run for more then a few seconds 

Any tips how to reset this jet and get it running again?

Note the motor is a flat head briggs and stratton


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Bigtuna! :white^_^arial^_^0^_

That's a great engine and with a little TLC (and maybe some tough love), she should be running like a top again.

I tore into a 7hp in my Allis Chalmer's thread. There are quite a few videos on youtube as well.

here's a link to the service manual.

With that said, it's actually recommended in the old-school Owner's manuals for the owner to pull the cylinder head & clean the carbon off of the head & piston. (replace the head gasket while you're at it).

You're probably also due for a valve job...which sounds complicated but it's a fairly simple procedure if you're good with tools. You'll need a lapping tool (_< $10 for the dowel-rod version_), lapping compound, feeler gauges (_to measure the gap between the lifter & valve stem_) and I recommend using a Briggs and Stratton spring compressor for removing the valve springs. You can get away with screwdriver prying on a tecumseh, but the briggs springs are heavier-duty. In a nutshell, you move the piston a little past TDC and measure the clearance, carefully grind or file some material off of the valve stem until the top of the spec is reached (usually takes a few passes). Then you lap the valves....this will bring the valve clearance (lash) back down to the middle of the spec-range (max-min). Once lapped & the clearance is good for each valve, reinstall the springs/keepers, reinstall the breather cover (and get a new gasket), the head / head-gasket. 

Pay special attention to the bolts...often times there are 2 sizes. On my '70 7Hp, the longer bolts went over the exhaust area. There's a special torque order and spec (see service manual above). 

^^^ wordy post but you have all summer to read it 

Oh...and I almost forgot, we like pics! :icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Bigtuna


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)




----------

